
Writing the Web’s Future in Many Languages - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/31/technology/internet/31hindi.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all
======
reyu
Quillpad is such a simple idea that had to originate from South Asia but that
region has been busy trying to solve Western problems and ignored their own.
That seems to be changing with the rising momentum of web usership there. The
article seems to suggest an additional topic that could be added to this list:

<http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html>

